# 3 wood shaft, driver head?



## User20205 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello my friends that are experts at golf:thup:


I find myself in the embarrassing situation of not being able to hit my driver very well

The rest of my game is pretty good, my driving is comical. It's the only thing stopping me putting together a pretty tidy score. I can nail a 3 wood.....but fancy a driver more.

Has anyone put a 3 wood shaft in a driver head, if so, with what results ??

I've got an rbz tour driver head with no shaft, I'm thinking of putting in a sldr 3 wood shaft. The 3 wood shaft is 10g heavier and 2 1/2 inches shorter. 

I thank you in advance for your expertise:thup:


----------



## fundy (Oct 5, 2014)

Fish worth asking, when we were fitted for SLDRs they fitted him for the driver with a 3 wood shaft in it


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2014)

Welcome to my world Nick..

Swing weight will be a bit weird I suspect but it could work...
It'll look strange to..!


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Give it a go. You have nothing to lose and might be surprised with the results. Not sure what the heavier shaft will do to the swing weight though.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 5, 2014)

Cheers for the replies. I think I will give it a go, just need to pull the trigger for the shaft on eBay. 


What do I have to lose?? Except a couple of quid, and my self respect


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 5, 2014)

therod said:



			Cheers for the replies. I think I will give it a go, just need to pull the trigger for the shaft on eBay. 


What do I have to lose?? Except a couple of quid, and my self respect 

Click to expand...

Go for it,if it doesn't work just put the shaft back on eBay. Should only lose postage fee.


----------



## Grantley1988 (Oct 5, 2014)

I have just cut down my driver shaft and have had great results. Night and day!

Go for it! You can always buy another shaft if you do not get on with it.


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2014)

I was fitted by the head Pro at The Belfry along with Liam McDougall of TaylorMade and after going through loads of heads & shafts, I was fitted with a 3w shaft in a 12.5* SLDR head and I love it.  The difference was immediate.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 6, 2014)

Shaft destined for 3W is normally tipped 1" compared to that for a Driver, so likely to player stiffer than 'normal'. But certainly worth trying if you are becoming desperate! 

As per Fish's experience, it can work well. I know of someone else who was fitted similarly too - Driver just became a 3W with a huge head!


----------



## shewy (Oct 6, 2014)

ever thought of trying a mini driver, it's working really well for me.


----------

